# First Time Return and problem with CRA registration



## rakalraj

Hi,

I have this problem and would appreciate any help. Me and my wife submitted our first return yesterday. We used netfile and and got the confirmation code. Then i went to CRA for registration. For my wife, it went well, But for me, i received the following error

Error—ERR.062
We cannot proceed with your request.

To use this online service, you will need:

your social insurance number;
your date of birth;
your current postal code or ZIP code and;
an amount you entered on your income tax and benefit return, from one of the previous two tax years.

Any idea what went wrong?


----------



## AltaRed

You either did not enter all the data requested OR one of the data points you entered does not match the data CRA has on file (the former I assume since you were able to Netfile - and Netfile data has to match what CRA has on record). 

They have to ensure you are who you say you are.

P.S. If you are a first time filer, I don't think you will be able to register online since you don't have prior income tax data in CRA records.


----------



## rakalraj

*I just entered the SIN*



AltaRed said:


> You either did not enter all the data requested OR one of the data points you entered does not match the data CRA has on file (the former I assume since you were able to Netfile - and Netfile data has to match what CRA has on record).
> 
> They have to ensure you are who you say you are.
> 
> P.S. If you are a first time filer, I don't think you will be able to register online since you don't have prior income tax data in CRA records.


Hi Thanks for your reply. I am getting this error just after giving my SIN. Interestingly, i tried this process before i submitted the netfile. Then the error code was 038 which means they dont have my detail. After submitting the netfile, it changed


----------

